
The Lemonade Enema - mrtndavid
http://www.thomas-morris.uk/the-lemonade-enema/
======
IdiocyInAction
> Before the Suicide Act of 1961 it was illegal to kill oneself.

That's certainly interesting. I wonder if it carried the death penalty..

------
benj111
I think the first comment in the article explains it.

Its basically an IV, getting in fluids when they can't be administered orally.

------
LifeLiverTransp
Avoid rectal ginger ale. Horse trader secrets should not be applied to
patients.

------
trhway
Sounds like it allowed to avoid dehydration. Probably not the worst way of
doing it [IANAD]

------
wglb
"Making you grateful for modern medicine."

------
0db532a0
Not just a lemonade enema, but even more perverse: An enema made with lemonade
thrown up by a nurse.

~~~
codewritinfool
I don't believe that is what "throw up a clyster" means. If you google it,
that particular phrasing is not uncommon to this story. To me, from context (I
have no special knowledge), "throw up a clyster" means to mix a clyster, not
regurgitate it.

~~~
benj111
I'm guess its like knocking up (a clyster)... Which doesn't mean getting it
pregnant.

